# All American Canner Questions



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My sister called me the other day, she was at a yard sale and they had a canner for $7. Since I couldn't see it I told her to go ahead and get it since she said it looked pretty good. Here are some pictures of it:























I don't know much about All American canners because I've never been able to afford one.  So anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated. I think I am missing the weight, right? Anything else look out of place? I also need to know how to get the gauge tested, not sure where to take it.

It didn't come with any instructions, is there somewhere online that I can download them? 

Thank you


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

What an awesome old canner!
I'm on my phone so can't post a link, but go to the AA site. There should be a contact number there. I'd give them a call, tell them what you've got and you can order the weight from them.
Also, if you have a county extension office close, they can take care of calibrating that weight.
Excellent find!:thumb:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW!! What a bargain!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've ordered from these folks and have had excellent service:

All American Pressure Cooker Parts - Pressure Cooker Outlet

Hope your sis doesn't have a glass top stove. It says not to use these on one.

Maybe she could check with the people that had the sale and see if they have the weight around somewhere.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Great deal! Wow, I paid $199 for my 921 a few years ago, and that was a 50% off sale, lol.  The only things I see that you're missing are the weight and the rack, if it doesn't have one in it, and of course a manual.

Here's a PDF manual (48 pages):

http://fantes.com/manuals/all-american-pressure-cooker-manual.pdf

Page 44 has a list of parts, and page 45 has pictures of them.

And here's a list/map of all the county extension offices in Kentucky, with addresses and phone numbers:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=106584736000800705070.000448b8db0c198b3837b

Not all offices still do the gauge calibrations on canners, but start with the one closest to you and work your way out if necessary. Some do it for free, and some charge a few dollars. 

Also ask them about any canning resource materials they may have available, sometimes they have some great stuff for free or very cheap.

Good luck and enjoy! 

P.S. Sally had a good idea about contacting the people who sold it. They may have the weight still and not even realize what it is or that it should have gone with it, as well as the rack. It can't hurt to ask, and you may save yourself some money! If you can, print out the parts page and take it with you to show them, so they'll know what they're looking for. Good luck!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

KyMama said:


> I think I am missing the weight, right?


No, that canner doesn't come with a weight. You regulate the pressure by varying the amount of heat under the canner. The gage tells you what the pressure is.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! I always forget about my county extension office and it's only about 5 minutes from my house. :smack The canner is mine, my sister just saw it and called me to see if I wanted. My parents were with her and I had my dad check it out to see if it was in good shape before she bought it for me. I'm surprised she even realized it was a canner. Thankful, but surprised. LOL She was in a different town so I'm not sure she would be able to find the house where the yard sale was. She was kind enough to buy it for me so I probably won't ask her to go back, I'll just buy the weight. I figure I'm still coming out way ahead on the price.

The manual helps a lot, I'd looked at the website but needed a parts list to be sure. My local True Value store carries a lot of canner replacement parts so I'm going to check there first for the weight. If they don't have it then I'll order from the website you posted. 

There is a rack in it, but it's not one of the flat ones. It's like the one that comes with the water bath canners. So I'll probably pick one of those up too. I know the True Value store has those. 

Thanks again y'all have been a great help.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Get 2 racks if you may want to stack pint jars. My 921 came with 2.

Great find! and yes, you do need the weight - that's one thing that makes the AA's so great to use!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Steve L. said:


> No, that canner doesn't come with a weight. You regulate the pressure by varying the amount of heat under the canner. The gage tells you what the pressure is.


Steve - this canner does come with a weight  The gauge is just for another visual - the weight is what you really want for the right pressure in an AA.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Steve is correct. That canner did not come with a weighted gauge. The thing on the right side of the lid handle is the pop-off and vent. It is in the vented positon as shown. To install the weighted gauge, you will have to either have another hole drilled and threaded in the lid or remove either the existing gauge or the pop-off/vent.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

oneokie said:


> Steve is correct. That canner did not come with a weighted gauge. The thing on the right side of the lid handle is the pop-off and vent. It is in the vented positon as shown. To install the weighted gauge, you will have to either have another hole drilled and threaded in the lid or remove either the existing gauge or the pop-off/vent.


Really? (not doubting you, just thought all AA canners came the way mine did) I apologize to Steve for doubting :thumb: I didn't realize old AA canners were strictly dial guages.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe the older 921's didn't have a weight. I'll admit it definitely looks a little different from mine. However, I purchased my 921 several years ago, and it DOES have a weight and looks just like this picture at Amazon. In fact, it's where I ordered it from. 

All American 921 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

If you'll notice, the second picture shows everything that comes with it and clearly shows the weight. The third picture shows an older and a newer model sitting side by side, and you can see the difference in those pieces. If I were the OP, I'd contact All American directly and ask them about it. It will work just fine using the gauge, but the weight is so much easier it would be worth finding out. Good luck.


----------

